# Myway Capri 2 grp machine: touchscreen issues



## pimlicokorea (Jan 31, 2017)

hello there, i wonder if anyone can help. I'm having problems with the touch screen on the lefthand side of the machine - The manual button for the hot water(*) shuts offer after about two seconds after pressing. When held for 5 seconds it will flash for resetting, it's just for hot water there seems to be an issue. Group two touchscreen works fine. Any idea what the problem is here? does it mean a new touchscreen or something else? i've unplugged the flat wires to the touchscreen and given them a clean but no success. many thanks! PS - also, after setting the shots, the machine sometimes has a mind of it's own and pours half shots? is this also a touch screen issue? many thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Clean all the ribbon cable connectors with meths. or similar- touchpads & ecu.

Try swapping over the touchpad ribbon cables - if the problem moves then the ecu may be faulty. If the problem stays with the LH pad then the pad may be faulty.

The LH pad is probably the Master: Whatever new settings are input will be copied to the RH slave pad.

Erratic memory may be due to scale buildup in the heat exchanger & flowmeter pipework, especially if you're in a hard water area and/or the machine is old.

A goos espresso engineer will know how to descale the above pipework without dismantling half the machine (!)


----------

